# Is Karcher Really That Bad?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am still looking for PW:lol:And I see lots sating Karcher PW's are and and some saying they are pants.I had my K 3.99M and used it for 14 months until it started leaking and pulsing,But it was a good PW because it had good cleaning power but it was a good price(I got it for 96 quid).I am seeing good reviews on the 5,6 series Karchers.I am kind of thinking about a Nilfisk C 120 but again I see mixed reviews with that:wall:
I am wanting to go for a Makita HW 131 but at 300 quid it is a lot of cash for a PW so I am still not sure what to go for.


----------



## warrenlord51 (Jun 1, 2008)

i just got the one from costco and its cracking cant remember the model though sorry ha ha


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

When I bought my K6.85 I had a chat with the owner of the shop.. He told me that I wouldn't want to go lower than the 6-series, as for the metal pumps etc. He had almost no complaints about the 6 and 7 series, but it was another thing with the cheaper models.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i've had mine for five years and it started pulsing then leaking the other day and it's the suction connection it cost me £6 for a new one and it's an easy fix 
http://www.espares.co.uk/diagram/pressure-washers/karcher/kb9030/p/1315/877/0/507566?ed=2832


----------



## opel-astra04 (Nov 1, 2008)

warrenlord51 said:


> i just got the one from costco and its cracking cant remember the model though sorry ha ha


Just checked the booklet - K5700 X Series + T300 Patio Cleaner. It's £211.49 inc VAT until 11/04.

Looks a very good unit.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

it depends what you want it for, if its commercial use then Karcher are IMO not really up to the job and there are better machines out there (after all a broken down machine can cost a company £££ in repairs and lost revenue), but for cleaning your own cars at the weekend etc, they are more than capable, at the end of the day if it plays up when you go to clean your car the worse case is your car stays dirty for a day or two longer.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've had 2 karchers over the past 2 years. I will never buy one again! First one leaking water, the one now has just lost it's pressure. Wouldn't blow the skin of a rice pudding!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> I've had 2 karchers over the past 2 years. I will never buy one again! First one leaking water, the one now has just lost it's pressure. *Wouldn't blow the skin of a rice pudding*!


:lol:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

It's true Kev! One day all of a sudden just real low pressure! I took the hose pipe to bits, checked every thing and even tried it at the mrs house and it's just terrible! 

Nilfisk for me now, either c110 or c120. 

Ross, a makita will last a life time so if you have 300 quid, then get it.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

This is what I have now, after my standard C120 got left out in the freezing weather-whoops.

The standard C120 is a cracking machine, but this one does have the edge and is ALOT quieter too. Although it does weigh about 10KG's heavier than the standard.

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/33984..._-Nilfisk ALTO C120.4-6 X-TRA Pressure Washer


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

had a K7.85 for four years never missed a beat , sold it to a member here .
upgraded to a HD 6/13 cx plus just about a year ago now and again no problems at all , dont want to contradict JB but speak as you find , ive had two now and no problems .
one other thing i have a karcher service centre five miles from my house , which helped me chose what i did in the HD .
could have gone for a kranzle , but not many of them pull from a tank , or not the ones i looked at , and if it went wrong it would cost a fortune to send it for repair.
as said in earlier posts higher up the range you go the better the machine , under£200--£250 probably buying the problems your reading , then its the name that gets a slating .


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> This is what I have now, after my standard C120 got left out in the freezing weather-whoops.
> 
> The standard C120 is a cracking machine, but this one does have the edge and is ALOT quieter too. Although it does weigh about 10KG's heavier than the standard.
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/prods/33984..._-Nilfisk ALTO C120.4-6 X-TRA Pressure Washer


I,ve just bought the same machine from screwfix, no running problems but I find the hose is too short. I rang machine mart about an extension but what they advertise as an extension is actually just a replacement hose.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I still have my heart set on a Makita HW 131 and I am saving up for one
But there is something saying do I really need to get one,I am sure a c120 would be fine:lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> h
> as said in earlier posts higher up the range you go the better the machine , under£200--£250 probably buying the problems your reading , then its the name that gets a slating .


Trouble is lots ask and follow the answer that most answer, there are more passengers on a plane than pilots and navigation crew, so I would more follow the advice of the captain than the passengers :speechles
Brass pump, good flow rate, long hose all add up to a good effective machine, naturally these features will inflate the price of any brand of unit


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I got through 4 in 2 years, so never buying one again!

I've had my Nilfisk E140 for over 12M and it's been faultless (apart from the annoying cable, but I'm getting a P150 cable) and I've just added a C110 too, which has amazed me for £60!

Defo go Nilfisk mate, metal pump and 2 year warranty as standard.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

My Karcher copes. Had it a year too! Although if/when it breaks, I'll look at something chunkier if funds permit now I've got somewhere to store it!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Recently replaced my Karcher with.....another karcher, had the 3.6 something or another and it coped well, the hose split too it back to Costco refund there and then and got myself a K5.99 (i think) and what a difference and i use my Karchers on a daily basis....


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

We bought a Karcher about 5 years ago now and still on the same one...No idea what model it is though? Doesn't even get treated well and its never skipped a beat.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

not really helpful but my karcher (about 15 years old) was crap and heavy and also leaked.
its been in the shed for about 14 years now. we really should bin it.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Trouble is lots ask and follow the answer that most answer, there are more passengers on a plane than pilots and navigation crew, so I would more follow the advice of the captain than the passengers :speechles
> Brass pump, good flow rate, long hose all add up to a good effective machine, naturally these features will inflate the price of any brand of unit


exactly ive never had a cheap one dont believe in that as it false economy .
lots of people are jumping on the nilfisk wagoooon , kew/alto they were a few years ago and not a very good name or brand , certainly not in the karcher league , but i suppose thats the reason for a name change , that statement as well is backed up by a guy i know locally who now sells them , and the only reason they left karcher was parts availability ,.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

johnnyc said:


> not really helpful but my karcher (about 15 years old) was crap and heavy and also leaked.
> its been in the shed for about 14 years now. we really should bin it.


well yeah 

dont think i want to know what else have you got lying around then??:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've had 2 Karchers for home use and never missed a beat and we have a big industrial hot water one for work - it's been spot on too but obviously needs serviced to keep it in tip top condition


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I did like my K 3.99m because it was a good PW and I thin kti would have lasted longer if I had turned it off at the machine when I was not using it,But I did not know you had to do this.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i suppose you get what you pay for at the end of the day , what sort of quality are you going to get for £100 and considering the nature of what they are being used for , but we do live in a throw away world these days


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i always leave mine on, sometimes i plug in the extension without the water on and its pumping air for a while haha! still going strong after a year with quite a bit of abuse from me and my old man


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ive had a Karcher 7.85 for about 3 years? Its never missed a beat. I broke the trigger once, that was it. Karcher sent me a next one out next day, free!

I bought the 7.85 thinking it was a domestic pressure washer but apparently is shares a few parts from the commercial range. brass this that and the other. its been really good!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

its the top of the domestic range


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> I did like my K 3.99m because it was a good PW and I thin kti would have lasted longer if I had turned it off at the machine when I was not using it,But I did not know you had to do this.


In fairness the manual does state to switch the machine off when not in use for 'long' periods, also store away from extreme cold, with any brand or machine this practice will extend the longtivity of the machine. 3 or 4 series karcher or above will meet many domestic useage requirments, ok some will say they have a 2 series and it does them fine, if they tried a 6 series for the same task it is onlt then will they learn the importance and advantage of great flow rates, I don't sell machines but am happy to share the experience I have gathered from using them (long live my lavor best 28 equivalent :thumb


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am a man I don't read instructions:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think I am just going to stick with getting a Makita HW 131.


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a bog standard Karcher, can't remember the model number, but it's that old they don't even sell that model any more.

I've had it for nearly 10 years and has never let me down once. The pressure from it is awesome and bought a 6 meter extension hose for it 2 years ago which has made life so much easier.

As the saying goes, they don't make stuff like they used to!

Paul.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Agree with Taffyopel, had a karcher for over 12 years, old entry level model (2.10 I think) from Costco and it never let me down....right up to the point I dropped it :wall:

Having read the various threads on here about the problems with the recent Karchers, I bought a Nilfisk (C120) this time round and I must say at the moment, I'm very happy with that too. Will be interesting to see if I still have it in 12 years though.


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

I have an old Kew Hobby 3100 (then became Alto and is now Nilfisk) so that shows you how old it is, 15yrs + and still going strong. As Clark states as long as you look after it and have it serviced it should last longer than just a couple of months. Never been a keen fan of Karcher even although the main dealer is right on my door step.....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying one of these for the house:










Hot water baby!!!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Clark said:


> I'm thinking of buying one of these for the house:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model no is that, and how much??

I've got a K6.85 and it is an awesome bit of kit, makes your arms tired because of the power. Really need hot water though.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I think its an 8.55 or something like that? It's their first hot washer for home use, prices seem to be around the 5/600 mark


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> I think I am just going to stick with getting a Makita HW 131.


just put it in google and it came up with some horror stories :doublesho

but i want one now, love makita stuff and that pressure washer looks perfect. Just got to wait for my karcher to brake now :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> just put it in google and it came up with some horror stories :doublesho
> 
> but i want one now, love makita stuff and that pressure washer looks perfect. Just got to wait for my karcher to brake now :lol:


PJS says the problems have been sorted now:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Clark said:


> I'm thinking of buying one of these for the house:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a right beast:thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Clark said:


> I think its an 8.55 or something like that? It's their first hot washer for home use, prices seem to be around the 5/600 mark


I think I'll save the pennies and buy a HD one, similay to what you have.

Christ nows how useful it would've been during this cold snap.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Saqib200 said:


> I think I'll save the pennies and buy a HD one, similay to what you have.
> 
> Christ nows how useful it would've been during this cold snap.


The only downside to a hot washer on a cold day is the amount of steam you get - you have to stop and wait for it to clear when doing arches etc as you cant see a damn thing :lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have had my Karcher K6 for about 6.5 years now and its given very good service really. I have had 2 issues though which the 1st was a faulty gun which Karcher knew about and replaced FOC when I called them and it included a new 6m pressure hose and the 2nd was this winter which froze the gun and split it open so £49.99 and new gun and free 6m hoze, but otherwise its been a very good and powerfull machine


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> PJS says the problems have been sorted now:thumb:


oh right. even better then


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> oh right. even better then


Yip I am sure he will be along soon to say how good he thinks it is:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wicked! im going to get it one day :lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Ross said:


> I still have my heart set on a Makita HW 131 and I am saving up for one
> But there is something saying do I really need to get one,I am sure a c120 would be fine:lol:


Ross, if you're going to spend £300 odd on a pressure washer then get a Kranzle! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Ross, if you're going to spend £300 odd on a pressure washer then get a Kranzle! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


That has crossed my mind Alex


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

I Have A 7 Series It realy does not get used alot I have gone through 4 guns all have leaked through the bottom where the gun joins the hose spoke to karcher they do not know why, they just seem to burst the seal They are a sealed unit so it is in the bin £25 per gun not cheap also it pulses a lot gets on my nerves have read on the forum connect direct to mains( Elec not through an extension) did this makes no diff karcher said might be dirt in the gun it happens with every lance IE foam gun, dirt blaster, normal lance will never buy again I might just have one of the Monday morning ones Not much help realy From support (PS All Replaced guns were OEM karcher not snides)


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Ross, if you're going to spend £300 odd on a pressure washer then get a Kranzle! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


I would nearly stretch to say if Ross purchases one at that price with his current finances (eg not a lotto win) I will suck someone's C**k  
It's not a knock on Ross, but over the time, I doubt he is going to get something other than what 'everyone' is talking about, and for the price differnce of a c120 or 140 and a kranzle , he could get a digital camera and still have change


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

You better get some Knee pads then:lol::lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive had my 2.94m or 3.94m whatever it is about 2 years and its lives outside all year in my shed and has never had any issues.The only thing I religiously do is switch it off and drain it before I put it away.I wish it had a longer hose on it but Im not prepared to pay Karcher accessory prices for one.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> You better get some Knee pads then:lol::lol:


heh heh , well if yu can't manage a digital camera I'm sure you won't get a kranzle, everyone was talking about karcher, and you got one, now everyone is talking about nilfisk, so I'm sure that is what you will get , only time will tell, but we want to see photo's


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Avanti said:


> heh heh , well if yu can't manage a digital camera I'm sure you won't get a kranzle, everyone was talking about karcher, and you got one, now everyone is talking about nilfisk, so I'm sure that is what you will get , only time will tell, but we want to see photo's


Nah I am wanting to get a Makita HW 131:thumb:And I will post up pics of the beast when I get it soon.


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

i got a karcher k6.85 and the only problem i find is its a pain when i use my under body lance as i struggle to hold the dam thing as it has so much pressure with that lance on apart from that its great.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well in the interests of equality, I bought a C120 in September (it was on offer from Screwfix, not because I am a sheep as is being touted in this thread) and have just had to have it replaced because it started to leak badly - despite following all the instructions. So to the OP, why not buy a Karcher; at the lower end of the scale you probably won't expect 20 yrs of service from it anyway.....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Ross said:


> Nah I am wanting to get a Makita HW 131:thumb:And I will post up pics of the beast when I get it soon.


Phew , you can all zip back up boys :lol:
But I will be surprised if you do not notice the ease at which the machine cleans compared to your current unit.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

alxg said:


> Well in the interests of equality, I bought a C120 in September (it was on offer from Screwfix, not because I am a sheep as is being touted in this thread) and have just had to have it replaced because it started to leak badly - despite following all the instructions. So to the OP, why not buy a Karcher; at the lower end of the scale you probably won't expect 20 yrs of service from it anyway.....


Every product will have a few quality slips, IIRC Spitfire had the same power washer as I do, he was not as fortunate as I have with mine, and like others I have left previous machines on for extended periods of none use, and that perhaps is what killed my powercraft unit, all worked out well though as the extra flow rate of my current machine is where it's strength lay best .


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

^ agreed, it doesn't make me regret buying it, just glad I got it from Screwfix - they had a new one out to me next day!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I've got a 5 or 6 series and after 4 years its still going strong. Same for my dad's one and its about 6 years old.


----------



## condition1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Damn I wished I'd thought to check here before I impulse bought this 
Karcher K2.56 Deluxe

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.207-6108.aspx

I was seduced by the £99 from £199 price. being delivered tomorrow


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got a Karcher 6.80 which was a shop-return from Ebay and i've had it for 2 years and it is still going strong. I paid about £129.99 for it which at the time was a good price.

This is a much better machine than the previous two Karcher's I'd had from lower down the range which both gave up after a year or so

If this one dies I might try something else but it's been decent so far


----------



## Darranvps (Feb 16, 2009)

There is only one to go for in my opinion - Kraenzle!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had my 6.85 for just over 2 years and its been great!


----------



## dundeefruitcake (Apr 1, 2011)

*Karcher is rubbish*



alxg said:


> Well in the interests of equality, I bought a C120 in September (it was on offer from Screwfix, not because I am a sheep as is being touted in this thread) and have just had to have it replaced because it started to leak badly - despite following all the instructions. So to the OP, why not buy a Karcher; at the lower end of the scale you probably won't expect 20 yrs of service from it anyway.....


We bought K2.54M which packed up within a year and a half after minimal use following all instructions. Was used for a total maximum of 3 weeks. Karcher refuses to sell us the O-Ring Seal we need (would cost pennies) so that we can replace it ourself and instead want to sell us a a part we do not need at a cost of nearly £25 just to get the O-Ring. A quick look at the Internet and this would appear to be a common fault. Is this why they change the model no every few minutes I wonder? DO NOT BUY A KARCHER.


----------

